# Dubai's new airport name



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well the news is it's going to partially open back end of June, so in view of Burj Dubai/Khalifa and that Abu Dhabi have taken over the building of it over a year ago, what do you think it'll be called?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you referring to the one down Jebel Ali way?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, it's the only new one being built.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yes, it's the only new one being built.....


Thank you for the sarcasm , I'd completely forgotten about it. Isn't it designed for cargo & chav/charter flights?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Thank you for the sarcasm , I'd completely forgotten about it. Isn't it designed for cargo & chav/charter flights?
> 
> -


But you're (no, not your) welcome hunny!

And no it's not, the plan is that it'll be EKs new hub and all the chav/charters will go to DXB.

I reckon it'll actually end up being Abu Dhabi's "new" airport and when Etihad-Emirates merge it would make perfect sense.

Incidentally, I note that Emirates-Etihad.com and Etihad-Emirates.com ihave both been registered...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Are you becoming the pollmaster???


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

I was there just over a month ago - Al Khail was also mentioned...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

How about AirportWorld??


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> How about AirportWorld??


Works for me.

Though NewairportthatisinDubaibutsurprisinglyclosetoAbuDhabiwhopaidforit(thankyouSheikhKhalifa)World has more of a ring to it.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don`t think there is much chance of it being open in June. Nobody wants to confirm it officially so as not to loose face yet again but even when it does open they are expecting eleven cargo flights per day. It was originally going to be named after that famous Scottish clan, the McTooms but last i heard it will be Dubai World Central.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I don`t think there is much chance of it being open in June. Nobody wants to confirm it officially so as not to loose face yet again but even when it does open they are expecting eleven cargo flights per day. It was originally going to be named after that famous Scottish clan, the McTooms but last i heard it will be Dubai World Central.


Flying to somewhere with the sound of tomb in it is hardly confidence inspiring!! Although landing in Castries St Lucia they do conveniently have the cemetry next to the landing strip!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Surely if we can have Jumeriah 1, 2 & 3 etc we can just have DXB2?

Consolidation of the industry will happen here at some point I should have thought, a massive centrally located aerodrome will no doubt help. June though?


----------

